# DIY LED flood lights for aquariums



## lybrian1

This a follow up on my other thread about the flood lights. Here are some pics. 

























Running for 3 weeks now. Working perfectly. Warm to the touch. I welcome any comments about my setup. I am trying to start a shrimp tank/plant grow out tank.


----------



## Storm

Nice setup. I like it. 

Are you going to put anything on top of the tank to inhibit jumpers? I had some shrimp in the past and found out the hard way that they can sometimes jump. I did have them in with some BN plecos which i think startled them at times.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I'd like to see some close ups on the filtration system. I've been recently looking into using PVC on my canister filter but I've not had any luck on ideas to link the filter to the pvc.


----------



## lybrian1

I'll be on it soon

It's been 3 weeks since I added the plants and they are withering and dying. I wonder if its the lights. I just added co2 today at 1 bubble per second


----------



## lybrian1

My plants are doing really bad under these lights.


----------



## kamal

whats the colour temp for the lights.....maybe add some other led colors in appropriate wavelengths for the plants


----------



## pyrrolin

there is light and there is light. I really need to get around to learning about LED myself


----------



## seamusm

*great lights*

I'm using these on my 220 and they are great! I only have 3 white, 6500k and 3 blue right now. They provide more then enough light for a smaller tank but for a 220 they're a little dim. I have another 3 6500k on order, that should brighten up the tank nicely.

The only negative is how directional they are. I'm using the 10W versions so I can spread out the light a little. Blues will be in the center of 2 whites for each 2 foot section, still need to play around with the pattern a little once they arive.


----------



## raheelahmed

*MH to led flood light*

hi guys i have converted my MH fixture to led actually in a process of doing it slowly.. 









my actually plan is to convert the entire fixture to led flood light.the reason i decided to that because my compact lights were not working so instead of buying new tubes it was cheaper for me to use led flood light


----------



## raheelahmed

*MH*

for now i decided to test the combination of MH and LED flood light. 
i am using 3x10watts blue led flood light & 2x175 watts metal halide.
and the growth and color are coming out great. i have it less then a month now and the growth is crazy.


----------



## LTPGuy

lybrian1 said:


> My plants are doing really bad under these lights.


I am glad to see you post your LED setup. It will be good to see how these perform for everyone and every situation1

Can you post a photo with plants in your tank?

What is the spec on your LED?

Are you using any fertilizer, and how are you diffusing the CO2?

I am trying a 10W 6500K in my 20gal sump right now. It's not enough but I am just test driving these LED. Ideally, there should be three!

I'll give mine a little more time, but I am unimpressed so far. My lamp is about 6" away from the surface, and 18" to the substrate. So far, plants do not show sign of being expose to high light even when they're 6" away from and directly under the source.


----------



## Bayinaung

Raheel! welcome to GTAA dude. How's your tank going? Still having problem with red algae since installation?


----------



## raheelahmed

*heyy*

red algae is gone.. my flood light setup worked fine & now i am making another diy for 3w led setup


----------

